# Fermeture inopinée de Pages et Numbers



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Pages et Numbers se ferment dès que je les ouvre. Il y a eu pas mal de mises à jour dernièrement (sur Ipad et avec Maverick). Cela ne me l'a pas fait au début. Je ne sais pas s'il y a un lien... Dans tous les cas, auriez-vous une solution ? A priori, ce n'est pas dû à un document excel ou word que j'aurais ouvert avec. Cela me l'a fait après avoir travaillé directement sur iCloud avec mon Mac. Là encore, peut-être aucun lien.

J'utilise ces deux applications quotidiennement pour le travail. C'est donc assez problématique.

Merci pour vos conseils.

Mathieu


----------

